# Super Mag Goose Decoys



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

1 Dozen G and H Super Mag Goose shells and heads. Good condition. $125
Call or text 801-232-7786. Located in Bountiful


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Sold


----------

